# Historical Videos or Radio Archives



## HRK

Dear All, kindly post rare and historical videos or radio archives in this thread.....

First from my side.... *America Welcomes President Ayub Khan of Pakistan 1961*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HRK

*Ayub Khan address's to the Nation on start of Indo/Pak 1965 War*






for Pakistan use proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

*Ayub Khan address's to the nation regarding the ceasefire of 1965*






for Pakistan use proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

*Historic Speech of Z.A Bhutto at UN security Council 15 December 1971*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

*Benazir Bhutto Challenging Zia-ul-Haq*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=yx%2BhnYCyg4s24iThgBXg7eD%2BgixM %2BhdmOP7qE3TZgUODFzLkn2f9aBK0sfrWxMJjtuQPr65yES20 sgpGPt6oiQ%3D%3D&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Benazir Bhutto Words on Zia's Death*






for Pakistan use proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Zulfikar Bhutto Interview on Bangladesh*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*Mujibur Rahman with David Frost*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Sheik Mujibur Rahman declares region Independent Republic March 26, 1971*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Speech in emergency session of Security Council part-1 (22-09-1965)*






for Pakistan use proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Speech in emergency session of Security Council part-2 (22-09-1965)*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Sheik Mujibur Rahman London Press Conference January 08, 1972*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*7th March, 1971 Speech of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman*






for Pakistan use proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Interview of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman Killers*







for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Yahya Khan address's to the Nation on Fall of Dhaka(16-12-1971)*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Indira Gandhi Interview 1971*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Outbreak Of War In East Pakistan*






proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto's Speech Recogniton of Bangladesh*






ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vicar

Nice thread friend, we investigate the past not to deduce political lessons, but to find out what really happened and archives play a great role


----------



## HRK

*Mujibur Rahman Killing Video 1975 *







proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Pakistan Army Surrenders In Bangladesh*






ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously







http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=yx%2BhnYCyg4s24iThgBXg7eD%2BgixM %2BhdmOP7qE3TZgUPwj2Vlk2Jh7BFXgnUdFN32b%2FffNnoDEB MD0fvYWZkbpQ%3D%3D&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Zulfikar Ali Bhutto addresses to 2nd Islamic Summit Conference*






ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Jacqueline Kennedy's Visit to Pakistan (1962)*






http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=yx%2BhnYCyg4s24iThgBXg7eD%2BgixM%2BhdmOP7qE3TZgUM7oGXWESzBozeo7d7LzgHKg%2F10KONe7SOVCn2rmw%2BEFw%3D%3D&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Israel, Vanunu and the Bomb (2007 BBC FULL 1 HOUR DOCUMENTARY)*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Liaquat Ali Khan's last speech at Rawalpindi Liaqat Bagh on 16-10-1951*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=yx%2BhnYCyg4s24iThgBXg7eD%2BgixM%2BhdmOP7qE3TZgUPsViVRPeSNOfC4Yv7873%2Fw4tewgZrznozEF2ToV0uSw%2FPxoOw%2Fo7Avz%2Blf4VDyMvZxoHbL8J50us8gUB2DtBw%2F&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-Azam - Speech From All India Radio June 3, 1947*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's speech on 14 August 1947*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-Azam's Speech at the Dhaka University Convocation*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Naheeda Bashir News Reader (Radio Pakistan) Breaks The News of Imposition of Martial Law (05-07-1977)*

related news @ 4:32 






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*General Zia-ul-Haq Speech 5-07-1977 (Imposing Martial Law)*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Sheikh Mujeeb-ur-Rehman's address explaining his Party Programmes during 70 election, Part-1*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

*Sheikh Mujeeb-ur-Rehman's address explaining his Party Programmes during 70 election, Part-2*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Major Zia declaring Independence of Bangladesh from Kalurghat Radio Station in Chittagong*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*President Harry Truman announces the Bombing of Hiroshima*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*President Harry Truman Address to Nation 09 August, 1945*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Albert Einstein (Audio Clip)*

Explaining Energy.Matter Equation E=MC2.






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tayyab1796

very nice thread ...if only i could watch the videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Tayyab1796 said:


> very nice thread ...if only i could watch the videos



yara proxfree link is available with every video.....just click & enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Muhammad Ali Jinnah Quaid E Azam addresses to the nation on partition on 15 Aug, 1947*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*A very rare video of Founder of Pakistan Quaid e Azam*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-azam Speech for United Pakistan*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's Speech at Lahore 30th Oct 1947*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*A Very Rare Old Karachi Video 1942 By A British Soldier*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*The Royal wedding of Princess Elizabeth to Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten ENGLAND*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Vijaya Lakshmi Pandit Interview: Indian Diplomat and Politician*

Vijaya Lakshmi Nehru Pandit (Kashmiri: &#2357;&#2367;&#2332;&#2351;&#2354;&#2325;&#2381;&#2359;&#2381;&#2350;&#2368; &#2344;&#2375;&#2361;&#2352;&#2370; &#2346;&#2306;&#2337;&#2367;&#2340 (18 August 1900 -- 1 December 1990) was an Indian diplomat and politician, the sister of Jawaharlal Nehru, the aunt of Indira Gandhi and the great-aunt of Rajiv Gandhi, all of whom served as Prime Minister of India.

In India, she served as governor of Maharashtra from 1962 to 1964. 

In 1979 she was appointed the Indian representative to the UN Human Rights Commission, after which she retired from public life.






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Hakim Ali Zardari (B@st@rd........) Views About Quaid e Azam*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Hakim Ali Zardari (B@st@rd........) Views About Quaid e Azam*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-Azam Oath as First Governor General of Pakistan * 






for Pakistan use proxfree link: http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=yx%2BhnYCyg4s24iThgBXg7eD%2BgixM %2BhdmOP7qE3TZgUN31d84%2Bl60pgCLkatVM1aPCGM89r1nPL wNgt1MgzMg1g%3D%3D&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*First Prime Minister of Pakistan Liaqat Ali Khan's Speech on 14th August 1948*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*Quaid-e-Azam's reply to Mountbatten*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*Liaquat ALi Khan waving 1st Pakistani Flag*






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HRK

*Ghulam Ishaq Khan Announcing the death of Zia Ul Haq *






for Pakistan use proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

@Jazzbot.....I have steal your post....  



Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723231101026369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Funeral of Zia Ul Haq (19 August 1988)*






proxfree link: http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=yx%2BhnYCyg4s24iThgBXg7eD%2BgixM %2BhdmOP7qE3TZgUPek9X16slB86MiIgMOg5GF%2FKIqn0uDcV iSjik%2BKEjBhg%3D%3D&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

@HRK nice thread and thanks for mentioning me here. Didn't know any such thread exist here. I also have some vintage videos in my archives, will try to dig them and will share them here this weekend.

PS:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Tashkent Meeting-1966
*





proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Gandhi First Television Interview (30 April 1931)*






proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*Funeral of Ghandhi *






proxfree link: ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously


----------



## HRK

*LAST BRITISH TROOPS LEAVE PAKISTAN (1947)*






proxfree link:ProxFree - Free Web Proxy | Maintain Privacy & Surf Anonymously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*Operation Ivy - Nuclear Fusion Test Film (1952)*





use proxfree link: ProxFree - Error!ProxFree - Error!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Chinese Nuclear Testing Film Translated*










proxfree link: ProxFree - Error!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Worlds Biggest Bomb: Tsar Bomba. *

*Part 1*
*




Part 2





Part 3




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

faisal6309 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695358390474895


----------



## HRK

Mustafa Ali Hamdani announcement of Pakistan's Independence at 13th August 11:59





http://ca.proxfree.com/permalink.php?url=s54aaHA/aGsaD5vHs0QZLcUclS/cUxrnNZwEMCiA0I+eiT1O+P59tzQNoGUAmNpXMOvNVj8/J7kcixCewle8uw==&bit=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

For the lovers of Faiz Ahmed Faiz ............ 

*Last Tv Mushaira of Faiz Ahmad Faiz *​* فیض کا آخری ٹی وی مشاعرہ*





​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

RPK said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=634766053240134


----------



## HRK

*Night life of 1947 Karachi*






Youtube link: https: // www. youtube . com / watch?v = ofPKHm7Ecow (remove spaces)

ProxFree - Error!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*OHP - Flag & Anthem*






https : //www. youtube. com /watch?v= -8HTHJ--U_8 (remove space)

ProxFree - Error!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*OHP - Jeevay Jeevay Pakistan*






youtube link: https: // www. youtube. com / watch?v= D1E1iBnDzVc (remove space)

ProxFree - Error!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*KARACHI - Tramway System*






h t t p : / / www . dailymotion.com/video/x28ivl1_karachi-tramway-system_music

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bangladeshi freedom fighters' oath taking in 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

1917:: Indian Soldiers providing Medical Help to Wounded Ottoman Turk Soldiers,Tikrit ,Iraq (Imperial war Museum) 








1940s :: Regal Square , Lahore







WWI (Oct 1917):: E.African Campaign.Dar-es-Salaam.Indian Troops embarking for Kilwa 




1963 :: Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS ) Cadres in Republic Day Parade on Invitation of PM Jawaharlal Nehru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syedali73

@HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

@HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*17 October 1951 :: Public Meeting to Mourn the Death of Pakistan PM Liaquat Ali Khan , New Delhi*





1957 :: Yuvraj Karan Singh, Sadar-e-Riyasat, Jammu & Kashmir, addressing Joint Session of Jammu & Kashmir Legislature 




1958 :: King of the Afghanistan looking through Microscope at National Physical Laboratory, New Delhi



1862 :: Map of undivided India During British Rule




1920 :: Indian Guards at St Stephen's Gate , Jerusalem (via Library of congress ) 




World War I :: Indian Troops Filtering water on Bank of Diyala River , Iraq




June 2, 1947 :: Congress Delegates vote for Partition of India





1940s :: Netaji Subhas chandra Bose inspecting Troops of Indian National Army , Singapore




January 1972 :: Indian Troops protecting Sheikh Mujibur Rahman on his return to Bangladesh from Pakistan 





1920s :: British Troops March in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

1958 :: Ho Chi Minh, President Republic of Vietnam Garlanding a Newly installed statue of Mahatma Gandhi ,Bangalore 





1943 :: Sanskrit Being Taught at Point Loma, California (Photo- Archives of Dr. Judith.M.Tyberg ) 




1900 :: Swami Vivekananda in Pasadena, California 





December 1947 :: Burmese (Myanmar ) PM Thakin Nu, meets Mahatma Gandhi in Delhi 




1955 :: Convocation at Aligarh Muslim University 




Maulana Abul Kalam Azad, First Minister of Education in Indian Government 




1860 :: Last Mughal Emperor Bahadur Shah Zafar During his Exile in Burma 




1942 :: Ship containing Australian Soldiers Docks in Bombay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

1911 :: The Entrance Gate to the Tented City of Delhi Durbar "India Greets Your Imperial Majesties" 




1970s :: PM Narendra Modi with Social activist Eknath Ranade






1880 :: Advertisement of Photo Exhibition of Samuel Bourne , Lahore 




1955 :: King of Saudi Arabia accompanied by the Maharaja of Banaras (Varanasi) passing through a Banaras street 






1911 :: Delhi Durbar of King George V and Queen Mary consisted of Tented City at Coronation Park in Delhi 




1915 :: Indian Gurkhas with Australian Soldiers in Battle of Gallipoli 




Hundred Rupee Issued by The East India Company 




Currency Note issued by Subhash Chandra Bose's Bank of Independence 




1915 :: Indian and Australian Army Fought Together in Battle of Anzac Cove . Indian Army at Beach of Anzac Cove

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*United States Hydrogen Bomb Tests - Operation Dominic*

A look back in history ..... Operation Dominic was a series of 31 nuclear test explosions with a 38.1 Mt total yield conducted in 1962 by the United States in the Pacific.

This test series was scheduled quickly, in order to respond in kind to the Soviet resumption of testing after the tacit 1958-1961 test moratorium. Most of these shots were conducted with free-fall bombs dropped from B-52 bomber aircraft.

Twenty of these shots were to test new weapons designs; six to test weapons effects; and several shots to confirm the reliability of existing weapons. The Thor missile was also used to lift warheads into near-space to conduct high altitude nuclear explosion tests; these shots were collectively called Operation Fishbowl.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## HRK

15 Aug 1975 Radio Speech part 1
This speech is after the death of the Presidant Shek Mujib of Bangladesh on the 15th of August 1975. The speech was launched on the radio by General Shufiullah and Major Dalim along with navy and airforce chiefs at the time. 






https: // www. youtube. com/ watch?v=tb87sFrHL10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0fU8CHGo6U
15 Aug 1975 Radio Speech part 2






https://www. youtube. com/ watch? v= MMTc4GY0MF8

*15 Aug 1975 Radio Speech part 3*






https:// www. youtube. com/ watch?v=y0fU8CHGo6U

*15 Aug 1975 Radio Speech part 4*





https:// www. youtube. com/ watch? v= k0rYCy4OVs8


----------



## Adecypher

*PTV First Transmission in 1964*
*



*
*Zia Mohiuddin Ke Mehmaan - Mehdi Hassan, Mushtaq Ahmed, Zahida Mehfooz - Ptv Classics*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

in *1954*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## MH65



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Afghanistan before the Russian Invasion (Documentary, 1979)


----------



## HRK

Taliban recites Quran after entering the presidential palace in Kabul 16-8-2021


----------



## MH65

*Jinnah Audio: "I'm on my mission, and I can tell you nothing about the present"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asad varda

Baluchistan 150 Years ago Historic pictures and videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Following Youtube video shows the connection of barrel of 8 inches Howitzer with GBU-28 bunker buster bomb.





@Signalian @iLION12345_1 I think you people might find this video interesting ...
​


----------

